# Rapid Fire workout or not?



## visionsect (Sep 6, 2006)

Alright ya'll...I am in desparate need of help here. I have read so many different opinions and threads about programs, I am not sure which to really believe. I have two different programs that I have focused on in the past 3 months or so. One is a 6 day on, 1 day off called the Brandon Lee Rapid Fire workout it looks like this

Rapid Fire workout:
Mon- Chest/Triceps, Tues-Shoulders/Bis, Wed-Back/Legs...repeat Sun-off 

Chest:Bench (4sets / 6-10 reps)
Incline Bench (4sets / 10reps)
Decline bench (4sets / 8-12reps)
Flyes (4sets / 12-16reps)

Triceps: Dips (4sets / 14reps)
Kickbacks (4sets / 10-12reps)
Rope pushdowns (4 sets / 12-15reps)

Biceps: Preacher curl (4sets / 10reps)
Standing DB curls (4sets / 10reps)
Standing hammer curl (3sets / 8reps)
Reverse curls (3sets / 8reps)

Shoulders: DB Shrugs (4sets/10-12reps)
DB Arnold press (3sets/8-10reps) or barbell overhead same reps
Lateral raise (2sets/10reps)
Front arm raise (2sets/10reps)

Back: One armed rows (3sets / 10-12reps)
Pulldowns (3sets / 10-12 reps)
Deadlifts (3sets / 8-10reps)
Bent over DB rows (2sets / 10reps)

Legs: DB Squats (3sets / 12reps)
Leg Curls (2-3sets / 12reps)
Leg Extensions (2-3sets / 12reps)
Calf stair raises (3-4sets / 10-12reps)

Or should I do the same exercises in lower sets (3 sets / 12reps) and group the body parts as so
Mon- Upper Push (chest, tris, shoulders)
Tues- cardio
Wed- Legs / abs
Thurs- cardio
Fri- Upper Pull (back, bi's, abs)
Weekend -off

Your help and tweaking would be greatly appreciated -Damion


----------



## GFR (Sep 6, 2006)

visionsect said:


> Alright ya'll...I am in desparate need of help here. I have read so many different opinions and threads about programs, I am not sure which to really believe. I have two different programs that I have focused on in the past 3 months or so. One is a 6 day on, 1 day off called the Brandon Lee Rapid Fire workout it looks like this
> 
> Rapid Fire workout:
> Mon- Chest/Triceps, Tues-Shoulders/Bis, Wed-Back/Legs...repeat Sun-off
> ...


*
F


*That workout is terrible, read the training stickys for good workout tips*
*


----------



## kenwood (Sep 6, 2006)

workout sucks! fix it  drop half that shit man.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 6, 2006)

both suck do, upper/lower/off/upper/lower/off/off


----------



## visionsect (Sep 7, 2006)

Mike...thanks for the helpful input man...thats what I was needing and looking for.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 7, 2006)

Don't train body parts.  Read this.

My hypocrisy knows no bounds...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 7, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Don't train body parts.  Read this.
> 
> My hypocrisy knows no bounds...



It knows it's bounds, it just chooses to put them on iggy.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2006)

Read the stickies please.


----------



## visionsect (Sep 8, 2006)

Okay everyone...I think I have found a decent routine idea here. As I mentioned in some other posts, I am a school teacher so my time is limited. Thats why I have done a split in the way I have. See what you think now, and thank you for your suggestions so far. I read through the stickies. Great info.

Mon: Upper Push (chest, shoulders, tri's)
- DB bench press (3x12)
- Incline DB press (2x12)
- Arnold Press (3x10)
- lateral raise (2x10)
- dips (3x10)
- tricep pushdown (2x10)

Tuesday: Rest day

Wed: (Legs)
- DB Squats (3x12)
- Leg Curls (2x12)
- Leg Extensions (2x12)
- Calf Extensions (2x12)

Thurs: Rest Day

Friday: Upper Pull (back, bi's, abs)
- Pull Downs (3x12)
- Bent over DB Rows (2x10)
- One Arm DB rows (2x10)
- DB Shrugs (3x12)
- Hammer Curls (3x12)
- Situps (40-50)
- Reverse Crunch (40)

Weekend: OFF

This has to be an improvement from the Rapid Fire workout. Please say it is. This is what I have put together after reading the stickies. Thanks again


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks okay, but you should balance the pressing a pulling a bit better.  Dips are not just a tricep exercise.  Sure, they work the triceps hard, but count it as a pressing movement.  I say do 2 sets of dips in place of the lateral raises.

I would also replace the shrugs with another compound pulling movement.  That isn't going to balance out the dips or the overhead pressing.

Get some kind of lower body pulling movement in there that's a little more serious than leg curls.  You want a movement where the prime articulation is hip extension.  Deadlifts are my suggestion.  I also think leg extensions are lame unless you have some kind of imbalance and your quads are weak, but even then I would probably stick with closed chain exercises more.

All in all, it looks a lot better.  Thank you for taking the time to read the stickies!


----------



## visionsect (Sep 9, 2006)

Cow Pimp...you are da man! hehe..thanks a bunch for your suggestions. I will make the necessary subtractions and additions. Much appreciated. The stickies were a great help.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 9, 2006)

Include barbell squats and deadlifts. Those badboys give so much neural reaction that they actually speed up your entire gaining process.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

visionsect said:


> Cow Pimp...you are da man! hehe..thanks a bunch for your suggestions. I will make the necessary subtractions and additions. Much appreciated. The stickies were a great help.



I hope things workout well for you.


----------



## blanning (Dec 5, 2010)

*Ok*

This workout is good for people who have been working out for a at least a 1 1/2 year. Superb for beginning bodybuilders or models with what i have said before a good year of solid training. 

But my suggestion for beginners is the classic compund movments such as push ups, pull ups, squats and deadlifts.


----------

